# Hgh and ghrp dosing protocol?



## Jetto (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been curious how these two work together. I haven't been able to find anything solid.
My pet pig wife is running 1iu 2x day hgh I was curious how adding 50/50mcg ghrp/grf 2xday would work. Shes ran ghrp before with great results. This is her first try with hgh.
Also wondering what a make dosing protocol would be.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Usually people split their hgh dosage to AM shot and 2PM shot or something similar. You avoid night time because that's when your body produces most of it's natural gh. How much hgh is your wife running? If she's in it for fat loss and well-being, you don't really need to exceed 2-4 iu daily depending on age.

GHRP+CJC-1295 w/o DAC - Pre-Bed + Post Workout on empty stomach
HGH - 2iu Upon Waking + 2 iu @ 2PM every other day

This will probably work out pretty well provided she's not in it for the muscle building. If you're in it for the muscle building


GHRP+CJC-1295 w/o DAC - Pre-Bed + Post Workout on empty stomach @ 100/100
HGH - 5iu Upon Waking + 5 iu @ 2PM every other day

this is a good methodology on cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2011)

I just started this the other day but this is what I'm doing.

4iu GH post workout
125mcg GHRP6 before bed
100mcg Mod-GRF before bed

I'm not taking it twice per day because I don't want to mess with my natural GH. The Mod/GHRP will help boost your body to naturally produce GH so I take that before bed when you have your biggest GH spike.


----------



## Jetto (Nov 30, 2011)

Shes at 2iu day. Age 31. Shes in it for health and fat loss.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 30, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Shes at 2iu day. Age 31. Shes in it for health and fat loss.



2iu should work for what you want. give it a week or two and move up to 3iu first thing in the AM - dont eat or drink before or after for an hour or so. if no sore hands or wrists or other sides stay on 3iu if you start feeling some sides drop back down to 2/day and the sides will go away in a day or two. the younger you are the more HGH is required, I take for the same reason up to 4iu a day but I am on end of 5th month, gained a solid 6 Lbs. 
went 198lb down to 175lb first month - averaged 175 - 178 until the 5th month - back up to 181lb.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 30, 2011)

Jetto said:


> Shes at 2iu day. Age 31. Shes in it for health and fat loss.


 

That's more than enough.


----------



## BeFit4Free (Dec 1, 2011)

Jetto said:


> I've been curious how these two work together. I haven't been able to find anything solid.
> My pet pig wife is running 1iu 2x day hgh I was curious how adding 50/50mcg ghrp/grf 2xday would work. Shes ran ghrp before with great results. This is her first try with hgh.
> Also wondering what a make dosing protocol would be.


Your pet pig?   lol...  Awesome.  "Research".


----------



## Jetto (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha shes actually not a tubby gal. 5'8 140, strong. Competitive pole dancer (not a stripper)


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 2, 2011)

2IU a day is plenty for what she wants


----------



## bscott35 (Dec 5, 2011)

my wife is 50 so here natural hgh is very very low
she takes 1iu am half hour before breakfast , I am trying to get
her on mod grf129 And ghrp 2 or 6 before bed


----------

